# Abbey Road Chambers



## Anders Wall (Jul 23, 2018)

*Abbey Road Chambers*

ON SALE $29







*From beautiful natural chamber reverb to surging delay cascades, the rich sounds of the legendary Abbey Road Studio Two echo chamber are now at your fingertips, complete with Abbey Road’s long-lost S.T.E.E.D. setup.*

The Abbey Road Chambers plugin recreates a defining part of the studios’ legendary sonic signature – the echo chamber used by Abbey Road’s pop engineers to create exciting reverbs, delays and other unique spatial effects on countless classic recordings by the Beatles and beyond.

Developed together with Abbey Road Studios, Waves’ Abbey Road Chambers puts you at the controls of the Studio Two echo chamber, complete with the original valve Neumann KM53 microphones and Altec 605 speaker, as used on almost every pop recording done at Abbey Road during the 60’s.

Abbey Road Chambers also gives you an additional set of the original filters going into the chamber – EMI’s RS106 hi/low pass filter and the EMI RS127 Presence EQ – to further sculpt the perfect chamber sound.

Also featured is a complete recreation of Abbey Road Studios’ original S.T.E.E.D. (Send. Tape. Echo. Echo. Delay.) setup – a system designed to extend the chamber’s natural sonic palette into new territories, by splitting the signal and creating a feedback loop from the studio’s REDD console, through a dedicated tape delay, via RS106 and RS127 filters, and then to the chamber and back.

As a bonus, the plugin also includes two additional legendary spaces: Abbey Road’s famed Mirror Room, and the Stone Room from Olympic Studios, London.

Abbey Road Chambers is designed in a modular fashion: You can send your tracks just to the chamber, or you can isolate just the S.T.E.E.D. effect, or you can combine both for the full range of sonic possibilities opened by the original Abbey Road setup.

From natural chamber reverb, to authentic tape delay, to complex hybrid effects – the door to the one-of-a-kind vintage acoustics of the Abbey Road chambers is finally open.
Less

True-to-life capture of Abbey Road’s legendary Studio Two echo chamber
Created in collaboration with Abbey Road Studios
Shape effects from natural chamber reverb, to authentic tape delay, to complex hybrid effects
Complete modeling of Abbey Road’s original S.T.E.E.D. setup
Dedicated EMI RS106 and EMI RS127 EQs to further sculpt the chamber effect
Your choice of additional spaces: Abbey Road’s Mirror Room and Olympic Studios’ Stone Room
Choose classic or modern speakers, including Abbey Road's original Altec 605
Choose vintage or modern microphones, including Abbey Road’s original Neumann KM53
Variable mic and speaker positions







----

(text copied from Waves)

I love the sound of chambers!
When recording at Atlantis in Stockholm the one thing I always as Janne is to crank up the chamber 
Anyhow, this sounds like a great plugin.
Anyone here that already got it?

Best,
Anders


----------



## brett (Jul 23, 2018)

Looks great, but gearslutz users are reporting heavy CPU usage. Even heavier than Abbey road plates (which were pretty damn hungry imo )


----------



## Anders Wall (Jul 24, 2018)

Ah, good to know.
I guess nothing beats a real chamber, nor a plate, in terms of CPU 
Hopefully there will be a update or a “light” version of the plugin.
/A


----------



## kavinsky (Jul 24, 2018)

there wont be any light versions, just as with plates.
cpu is a fair sacrifice for the quality, you can always print your fx tracks at the final stages of mixing.


----------



## wst3 (Jul 24, 2018)

I used to think that software could NEVER emulate a plate accurately. I've since been proven wrong.

I still believe that software can not possibly reproduce all the subtle facets of a real chamber. But you know, I may have to give this a try.

In as much as I never had more than one chamber to work with I think I could be very happy with one instance (if it really is a CPU hog).

What the heck???


----------



## Anders Wall (Jul 24, 2018)

kavinsky said:


> there wont be any light versions, just as with plates.
> cpu is a fair sacrifice for the quality, you can always print your fx tracks at the final stages of mixing.


Then again, you’ll never know... now do you?
Unless you are running Waves, then you’re probably right 

Best,
/Anders


----------



## kavinsky (Jul 24, 2018)

well just a guess of course! 

on the topic - is it mainly IR based? like UAD Ocean Way for example


----------



## fixxer49 (Jul 24, 2018)

Anders Wall said:


> Dedicated* EMI RS106 and EMI RS127 EQs *to further sculpt the chamber effect


_this_ is interesting. according to the video, they can be used without the reverb?


----------



## LamaRose (Jul 24, 2018)

Sounds like another winner from Waves. But that overhead view with tiled walls... almost expecting some nakedness to walk in for a shower and start singing. And as we all know, there's good naked, and not-so-good naked. Maybe they should have let Mike Greene design a GIF.


----------



## Anders Wall (Jul 24, 2018)

Why would they thrash their brand with something naked in their GUI?
Don’t get it? Is it supposed to be fun?
If so why would @Mike Greene do a GIF? Does he think that GIF’s of naked people in software GUI’s is a good thing?

@kavinsky
I guess it’s a combo of IR and modelled.
But, that’s a guess 
Haven’t had time to download it and won’t be able to fiddle around with it until mid August.

Best,
/Anders


----------



## Anders Wall (Jul 24, 2018)

fixxer49 said:


> _this_ is interesting. according to the video, they can be used without the reverb?


Looking at the picture I would guess that if you engage the filter-section, turn down the reverb master and keep the balance to wet you’ll get the colour from the plugin but not the actuall room/reverb.
Again, this is a guess 
I’m fairly sure that this plugin will attract some users and that they will feedback to the rest of the community.
Best,
/Anders


----------



## bryla (Jul 25, 2018)

They say in the video that you can use the plug-in for each section on it's own.


----------



## Anders Wall (Jul 25, 2018)

bryla said:


> They say in the video that you can use the plug-in for each section on it's own.


Yup they did, but I haven't tried it myself 
Best,
Anders


----------



## ceemusic (Jul 25, 2018)

You can turn the STEED & Filters sections on /off. There's a signal flow image on top.

The echo chamber gui is fine & you can change the direction of the mics & speaker orientation by dragging them around inside of it.


----------



## robgb (Jul 25, 2018)

This plugin was very tempting to me, so I'm kinda glad to hear it eats up CPU. Temptation gone.


----------



## ceemusic (Jul 25, 2018)

It's higher than some but not that bad, I can run several instances on full projects.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jul 25, 2018)

It has quite a lot of latency also. Not sure how I will use it yet but I grabbed it anyway for the price. I think it’s unique and $26 is a no brainer price


----------



## lumcas (Jul 26, 2018)

$22.41 at Plugindiscounts.com with YNY23 code.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jul 26, 2018)

ceemusic said:


> It's higher than some but not that bad, I can run several instances on full projects.


Are we talking anywhere near H-Reverb... that I cannot run unless I host inside VE Pro?
Or get a SoundGrid server to go with DigiGrid D


----------



## Wes Antczak (Jul 27, 2018)

It does look like an interesting plugin and I will probably get it, especially after being on a recent Beatles/EMI kick... they caught me at a very weak moment, lol.


----------



## SchnookyPants (Jul 27, 2018)

robgb said:


> This plugin was very tempting to me, so I'm kinda glad to hear it eats up CPU. Temptation gone.



+1

But it just looks so cool. It'd be perfect with my Abbey Road themed REAPER setup. _Nope, no, not gonna' *do* it. 
_
M U S T 

R E S I S T.


----------



## lumcas (Jul 28, 2018)

This is a nice review:


----------



## YaniDee (Jul 28, 2018)

I got a 25% weekend discount from Waves which works at plugindiscounts.com, bringing the price down to $20!
But..besides the great grahics and "historical" value, I 'm not convinced it's a "must have" plugin..Not to mention the high CPU hit and latency, does it really do anything that can't be done with a myriad of other plugins?


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jul 28, 2018)

YaniDee said:


> I got a 25% weekend discount from Waves which works at plugindiscounts.com, bringing the price down to $20!
> But..besides the great grahics and "historical" value, I 'm not convinced it's a "must have" plugin..Not to mention the high CPU hit and latency, does it really do anything that can't be done with a myriad of other plugins?


I was noodling about with this and plates earlier today (which I also purchased at the same time  )

Running my Ibanez RG through PRS Archon and then each I was impressed with the re-construction of the space
Very awesome plugins, that I would call "must-haves"


----------



## YaniDee (Jul 28, 2018)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Very awesome plugins, that I would call "must-haves"


Sounds good..It's not the 20$ (27$ Canadian)..it's that I have so many plugins..But hey, one more couldn't hurt!


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jul 29, 2018)

YaniDee said:


> Sounds good..It's not the 20$ (27$ Canadian)..it's that I have so many plugins..But hey, one more couldn't hurt!


Trust me you are not the only one who has a lot of plugins 

I have more than my fair share... for sure!

But even though I really get to making full music, I love to try out emulations and software recreations of hardware. I am somewhat of a tech junkie and so the whole software engineering fascinates me 

Plus my guitar sounds great through them 
Hopefully I don’t turn my wallet into an echo chamber though


----------

